# Draft Conformation Critique?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is really unique looking . Somehow, he reminds me of a dog. I think it's the way his rear legs are really camped under, bigtime. 
His hocks are so low they appear to be lower than his knees. Very unusual. There must be some advantage to that conformation that has been bred into this breed. 
He has tremendous shoulder. I think Draft horses pull with their shoulders, so I bet he can pull a lot. Very cute horse. Would love to see a picture of him after he has shed out. I just love his oversized head. It's almost cartoonishly sized. I don't think he is so flawed.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow i love him !!! I love his small butt!!! lol very handsome horse !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's not a bad looking guy. His back seems to me to be really straight, along with his stifle, I think that's what is giving him the "dog-like" appearance that Tiny mentioned. His shoulder would be far too straight to make a smooth riding horse, but since drafties are designed for slow, heavy work, then it's perfect. It gives a very nice area for the collar to rest so that there are no excessive pressure points even under a heavy load. Nice, short, thick neck like it should be. He's a little weak through his back end, but nothing too horrible.

All in all, a nice looking boy who looks like he could pull a house if you hitched him to it .


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

First glance, very cute. Might just steal him.  Joking, joking.

Anyway. Nice, straight, shorter legs. Maybe a litter 'under the hock,' but it's slight. Small hindquarters, strong neck and high, sloping shoulder. Might make a nice dressage horse (if you don't mind my suggestion). Overall, I'd give him a nine out of ten. And ten for huggability. 

Come warm weather, a nice wash and clipping around the throat latch (I'm assuming the feathering is traditional to the breed, as I am not all too familiar with it) will make him even more handsome.

Hope you appreciate the feedback. No insults intended.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Tinyliny- I have no clue how much he can pull, as he was never a pulling horse. He was actually a stallion for the first 2-4 years of his life (as I've heard from his old owners). But it bet it's alot! It makes sense he looks like a dog, he has quite a 'puppy dog personality' haha  I'll see what I have for a good picture of him all shed out.

Frankiee: Thanks, I always though he had quite a large butt  but theres tons of tbs and qhs around here so maybe thats why.

smrobs: Actually it's quite the opposite, he has some of the smoothest gaits I've ever sat. Really confortable, he's on his forhand, but realllly comfortable horse. Thanks for the critique!

Miss Meghana: I'm not insulted in the least! We actually do "eventing" (if you even want to call the level I do eventing haha) where we do dressage. His only problems are with canter circles/circles in general.
He definitely is huggable, I give him one almost everytime I'm with him 

So, all-in-all, nothing too serious where I would have to worry about soundness? He's never taken an unsound step as long as I've had him, but what about the future?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's the best photo I could come up with, but there are plenty more if you go my barn and look at him!










EDIT: Excuse me looking fat and gross haha I'm much lighter now!


----------



## Dream (Jan 23, 2011)

It's soooo FLUFFY!!!!  And adorable! I love drafties.


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

Couldn't help but laugh when I read your comment, drafteventer. If you compare his butt to his front end, though, you can see that it isn't so big.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Haha yeah  I guess it is small compared. I've actually never seen pictures like this of him before!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I'm in love. :shock: He is too darn cute. Look at that sweet face!

It looks like he has a bit of an upright shoulder and funky hindquarters... but good conditioning would make that look better. Overall, he's a really nice looking horse. =]


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks!
Yeahm he's had the whole winter off, and is just coming back into work.


----------

